
HTTP2 Push: The details - inian
http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2016/http2-push-the-details/
======
merb

        Instead, the official method is that the browser can 
        signal the server to cancel a push with a so-called 
        RST_STREAM reply to a PUSH_PROMISE. 
    

while this sounds reasonable it's actually strange. Basically a PUSH_PROMISE
has two stream id's. One with the stream it is sent over and one with the
promised stream. Actually the RST should target the promised stream.

another thing which his article never actually mentions is when to send the
actual PUSH_PROMISE. And the problem extends further that the most reasonable
moment to send it is before the actual html, but the DATA (should not always
as explained in his article) sent directly before the actual html. This
actually makes it really hard to have a good implementation since you actually
need lots of state and priorities to get the best behavior.

I'm extremly skeptical of http/2\. we go from a stateless protocol to a
extremly stateful one, just to fix some things, but we raise a lot of new
ones.

------
wampler
Good luck reading localStorage server-side!

